# 1936 Monark Flo-Cycle



## TR6SC (Oct 16, 2017)

No, I'm not parting it out!



The seat tube was loose and the seat lug was cracked through most of the way. I figured the best fix possible meant taking it all the way down. The long curved pieces actually unbolt behind the head badge.


Looks like the tire rubbed a little too long! You can see the steel on the inside of the wound. The steel insert runs from the rear axle to just in front of the seat. Spring!!!


I love this stuff. The bottom pair hold the fender. Aluminum. The top pair go behind the seat. Chromiumed bronze. 


I hear there's a College in De Kalb. An hour or so outside of Chicago. I imagine the owner was a history major, riding this bike around campus in 2000 sumpthin. 
The bike came apart in no time at all. It'll take longer to assemble since I might have to go to Albuquerque and pay @ratrodz a visit!!


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 26, 2017)

The Flo-Cycle must have some stories to tell. Whatever broke the rear fork also did a bit of kink and twist. The frame table had to be called to action. By bolting the bike to the table through the bottom bracket, alignment is made by 

  a simple measurement at various points around the frame. All parts of the frame MUST parallel the table. If they aren't, they will be.



Here's a kink that's gotta go. The towers support that which mustn't move.


 A little heat to soften the metal and prevent cracking.



Universal cones hold the head. We had to twist a bit to point the forks correctly.



The job is complete. The wheel now has equal clearance on both sets of blades. The frame is parallel to the table as is the wheel. This bike will roll true now that the rear wheel follows the front.




View attachment 697991

View attachment 697993


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh that's fricking awesome!  Love that table!! Your gonna have some killer kings soon!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 27, 2017)

Mad Toolz, Mad Skillz.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 27, 2017)

Bikes beers buddies big tools and guitars. cool.


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 28, 2017)

ratrodz said:


> Oh that's fricking awesome!  Love that table!! Your gonna have some killer kings soon!!!



It's the parallel concept that's more important than the table, although the table is really nice. Anyone can bolt their bike to a flat-ish table to get things dialed in really close. The table comes in handy when you're tweaking a heavy frame like a Harley. Lightweight or even heavyweight bicycle frames adjust on a workbench just fine.


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 28, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> It's the parallel concept that's more important than the table, although the table is really nice. Anyone can bolt their bike to a flat-ish table to get things dialed in really close. The table comes in handy when you're tweaking a heavy frame like a Harley. Lightweight or even heavyweight bicycle frames adjust on a workbench just fine.



Good morning 333. Humboldt County is calling. Come up and visit on your next NorCal trip.


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 28, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Bikes beers buddies big tools and guitars. cool.
> 
> View attachment 698776



Let's not forget the morning after. My good friend the caveman of the post Bronze Age is into aerotica! We did a little lightweight flying on the dry lakes of Mojave the next day.


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 30, 2017)

Now that the frame is dialed in, I headed up to my welder to talk about the various issues that need addressing. He wanted to get started, so who am I to argue! A wire wheel to clean things up. 


Then he started with his magic. I watched with an extra welding hood. It sure looked easy!


He bridged the gap with a back and forth closure, then surrounded his work with a ring of weld. 
All that remained was to file it flush without creating any flat spots and not filing through. 



Next week we're gonna make the seat lug as good as new.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 30, 2017)

Cool project! Gonna be a labor love for sure! Great progress for sure! Joe


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 30, 2017)

56 Vette said:


> Cool project! Gonna be a labor love for sure! Great progress for sure! Joe



These labors of love don't seem laborious. I like to think that someone will come across this bike in 50 years. Because of my labor, they'll be able to take it 'round the block and grin from ear to ear.


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 12, 2017)

Awesome disassembly of a Flocycle! Is it done? Would love to see more photos! Keep up the great work.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 12, 2017)

No, it's not done. I'm slow. But here're a few more pics. This is the curved frame member that tapers into the head lug. This attaches with an Allen bolt. 



The tapered sockets into the head. The frame piece butts in tightly to the inner shoulder. The Allen inserts through the hole behind the headbadge.




Sped Man said:


> Awesome disassembly of a Flocycle! Is
> 
> Here's the wedge and tube that dreads into the BB lug.
> 
> ...


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 12, 2017)

The wedge. 


The bottom of the hole has a shoulder which stops the wedge and forces the tube to spread into the area of the lug that is bell shaped.


Steel post I made to keep the top and bottom pieces of the broken lug in alignment during welding.


The dowels aid in alignment also.


I'm looking forward to getting these bits welded up. There's lots of detailing left to do.


----------



## kreika (Nov 12, 2017)

Freakin cool man with a side order of bad azz! Lol Hope to see you crusin that SK soon.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> Freakin cool man with a side order of bad azz! Lol Hope to see you crusin that SK soon.
> I hope to. All I have is the frame though. It might cost me 5K if I can't find some deals!!


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 12, 2017)

Like I was trying to say before my tech problems began, this SK might cost me 5K if I can't find some reasonably priced parts. All I have is the 5rame!


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 21, 2017)

"Blinded by the Light!"


My phone/camera thought the aliens were invading. Optical harmonic resonance or something. 


This was the first weld to be done. It was only a crack, but was opened to get full penetration.


The same V-groove was cut into all areas to be welded. 

 


Cast aluminum is more porous that other forms, so the job was more tedious. Micro holes kept belching out black pyucky guck. After fighting that battle, the welding went smoothly. And it went even more smoothly once the rat tail file came into play.



Ready for some finish sanding and polish.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow, nice welding job.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm working on a Flo-Cycle frame right now too. I didn't take the frame apart but was very curious about the internals of the assemble. This thread is a great guide!
Polishing is tedious to say the least.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 23, 2017)

Talewinds said:


> I'm working on a Flo-Cycle frame right now too. I didn't take the frame apart but was very curious about the internals of the assemble. This thread is a great guide!
> Polishing is tedious to say the least.



Would love to see the work that you're doing. Post a couple of fotos, or more!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Great project and awesome job on all the work. 

Did I see a high wheeler in your second post last photo? Some day I hope to have one.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 26, 2017)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Great project and awesome job on all the work.
> 
> Did I see a high wheeler in your second post last photo? Some day I hope to have one.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 26, 2017)

Can't seem to load any photos. But, yes Lou, that is a high wheel in that picture. I'll try to load a shot or two of interest tomorrow.
Well, it's almost tomorrow, and here're the pics. 
54" High Wheel Unicycle. Fun



56" 1885 Rational. The rationals were mild safeties in that they had a slightly longer wheelbase than the ordinaries. The rear wheels were a tad bigger, and the forks had just a little bit more rake.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks for the pics.

Very cool unicycle. Is it a Tom Miller unicycle from Unicycle Factory? I ride a 36" diameter unicycle that has a pneumatic tire. I love it.

The 1885 Rational is beautiful. At this time, is it only a show bike or do you still ride it?


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 27, 2017)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Very cool unicycle. Is it a Tom Miller unicycle from Unicycle Factory? I ride a 36" diameter unicycle that has a pneumatic tire. I love it.
> 
> The 1885 Rational is beautiful. At this time, is it only a show bike or do you still ride it?





Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Very cool unicycle. Is it a Tom Miller unicycle from Unicycle Factory? I ride a 36" diameter unicycle that has a pneumatic tire. I love it.
> 
> The 1885 Rational is beautiful. At this time, is it only a show bike or do you still ride it?



Close, but no cigar. That big wheel was patterned after a TM, but a friend and I built it in 1984.
But, this is a Tom Miller mini giraffe, repainted. It is one of his earliest ones.  The bottom bracket is merely a Schwinn unicycle bearing set-up. Tom calls it a "Traveller" because it can be geared like any chain drive, but isn't tall like most giraffes.



The Rational is my rider.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 28, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> Close, but no cigar. That big wheel was patterned after a TM, but a friend and I built it in 1984.
> But, this is a Tom Miller mini giraffe, repainted. It is one of his earliest ones.  The bottom bracket is merely a Schwinn unicycle bearing set-up. Tom calls it a "Traveller" because it can be geared like any chain drive, but isn't tall like most giraffes.
> View attachment 716054
> The Rational is my rider.
> ...





Very cool. I met Tom a couple years ago, very interesting guy.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 28, 2017)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Very cool. I met Tom a couple years ago, very interesting guy.



To say the least!


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 26, 2018)

All the welding and twisting and filing and block sanding is done. 

 
Thought I'd better put it together in a temporary fashion just to make sure things are lining up properly. It looks like the bronze reinforcing bracket needs a little massaging on the right side before the plater burns up $$$.

 
I'll have lots of room to squeeze in 26" wheels. 

 
I haven't decided yet how shiny to go. Right now I'm at #120 grit. Thinking seriously about buffing with a Scotchbrite, and calling it quits.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 26, 2018)

I actually really like the more matte look, I think the super polished Kings are a little over done. Even though the super shiny still looks good.


----------

